# Unterschied Design Pattern / Architektur Pattern?



## Facelett (4. Dez 2011)

Hi,

kann man jemand den Unterschied zwischen Design- und Architektur-Pattern erklären bzw. was das überhaupt ist?
Unter Design-Pattern habe ich bisher allgemeine Lösungsansätze für bekannte Probleme verstanden, welche quasi "Best Practise" sind. Was genau sind jetzt Architektur Pattern?


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Dez 2011)

Der Unterschied ist bei Wikipedia doch ganz gut erklärt?

Architekturmuster ? Wikipedia


----------



## Facelett (4. Dez 2011)

danke für deine antwort. darauf bin ich zwischenzeitlich auch bereits gestoßen.

Folgedessen beschreiben Architekturpattern nicht einzelne "Problemlösungen" sondern diese beschreiben, wie man eine Anwendung aufbaut (z.B. nach dem MVC Konzept)?


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Dez 2011)

Architekturpattern beschreiben in der Regel wie die einzelnen Komponenten einer Anwendung miteinander inteagieren/zusammenhängen.


----------



## _ebm_ (7. Dez 2011)

Design-Pattern sind im Kleinen das was Architektur-Pattern im Großen sind. Architektur-Pattern ziehen sich durch die ganze Anwendung. Es ist eine Entscheidung, wie eine Anwendung umgesetzt wird. Design-Pattern beschreiben eher die Lösung eines lokalen Problems.


----------

